# Is this correct? (Te vs. Ti)



## Haludh (Jul 6, 2016)

I noticed at work yesterday that my coworker kept shaking the egg rolls I'd packaged out of their bags and packing them in smaller ones (despite their being a little cramped that way). (I work at a Chinese restaurant.) At one point, she took me aside and said, "Evelin, you can fit two egg rolls in this smaller bag. Just stuff them in there." I nodded and smiled, but it bothered me, actually—the smaller bags are for single egg rolls or a pair of spring rolls. The slightly larger bags are for two egg rolls or an order of fried wontons. The largest bags are for an egg roll _with_ an order of fried wontons, and the smallest bags are for single spring rolls. Even though it might be more efficient to fit as many things as possible into one package, I need to adhere to a system or else my mind itches.

I don't know this coworker very well, but I thought this particular discrepancy in methodology might be a good example of the difference between Te (efficiency) and Ti (systemization).

(By the way, when I ask if "this is correct", I'm referring to my conclusion re: IM elements, not my methodology.)


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Seems like a correctly drawn conclusion that your co-worker is probably a Te valuing type. Likely high-dimensional, too.


----------



## Haludh (Jul 6, 2016)

Entropic said:


> Seems like a correctly drawn conclusion that your co-worker is probably a Te valuing type. Likely high-dimensional, too.


Yeah (_just_ looked up dimensionality, but I think I kind of get it). She also recently talked to another coworker and I for a long time about the fruits in China—she remembered tons of details about their growth, health benefits, etc. even though she's lived in America most of her life. I was thinking she might be SLI-Te.


----------



## No_this_is_patrick (Jun 27, 2016)

That sounds like a good example of Ti/Te, however I kind of agree with you. I usually like to put things in their "correct" packaging even if it would fit in something smaller. Not really because it is correct, but to be consistent and professional looking and I don't want anything to get damaged. If I was really in a hurry and we had none of the proper packaging on hand at that moment though I could look past it.


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart (Aug 18, 2015)

Huh. That'd drive me nuts. What would the customer think of their food all being crushed into that small space? Just because you can do something doesn't mean you should - there is more to the situation than just how little plastic (or whatever) is being used on the daily. :/


----------



## Nu_ (Aug 21, 2017)

Sorry to bump this thread, but I agree with the OP as well.

My mom is an ESTj and always gets pissed off at me for (from her perspective) my poor efficiency. She'll always try to stuff things together to save space.

While I value her efficiency, I'm weird and overly sentimental to the point where I'll _feel bad_ for the items being stuffed. Its stupid, but I look at the food being crumpled up and personify it to the point where I'll _feel_ like the food is in pain or whatever. ...It's kinda hard to describe the feeling.

That and, to refer back to your example, I'd feel bad for the customers if we gave them smooshed egg rolls. If I were in their shoes, I'd kinda feel like the restaurant workers didn't really care when they made it. Reminding me that I'm nothing more of a number and a few bucks to them than a thinking and feeling individual.

...Which is probably really weird but eh lol. I need to get my Fi in check :crying:


----------



## Felipe (Feb 25, 2016)

Lord Fenix Wulfheart said:


> Huh. That'd drive me nuts. What would the customer think of their food all being crushed into that small space? Just because you can do something doesn't mean you should - there is more to the situation than just how little plastic (or whatever) is being used on the daily. :/


I know right, I either do things fast or I do things right.


----------



## ae1905 (Jun 7, 2014)

does the restaurant have any rules or protocols about packing take-out?...like making the food presentable and easy to take out of the bag?

if so, then Te is the function that is more concerned with following rules, right?

Ti is the function that doesn't give a shit (about Te rules)


----------



## Conscience Killer (Sep 4, 2017)

I'm a Ti-dominant and I can't think of anything I'd care less about. This honestly just sounds like Ni. Things have to be _just right_ and _just so_ to your own personal, internal meaning.


----------



## ae1905 (Jun 7, 2014)

I think it may be Se vs Si...Si pays attention to details while Se doesn't


----------



## ae1905 (Jun 7, 2014)

ae1905 said:


> does the restaurant have any rules or protocols about packing take-out?...like making the food presentable and easy to take out of the bag?
> 
> if so, then Te is the function that is more concerned with following rules, right?
> 
> Ti is the function that doesn't give a shit (about Te rules)





ae1905 said:


> I think it may be Se vs Si...Si pays attention to details while Se doesn't


Si + Te = pack carefully

Se + Ti = just do it


----------

